# l'incoronazione di poppea: Why didn't Sutherland Sing It



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I put the wrong title in my heading so I shall start over. I'm getting old.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

I'm not aware of a Rossini opera on that subject, famously set by Monteverdi. Are you thinking of _Le siège de Corinthe,_ in which Sills and Horne triumphed at La Scala and the Met?


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

My friend, you saw my mistake right away. I started a new thread as I can't change the title. THANKS. Getting old. Should have used the English translation as that is how I remember it.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Seattleoperafan said:


> My friend, you saw my mistake right away. I started a new thread as I can't change the title. THANKS. Getting old. Should have used the English translation as that is how I remember it.


We ancient ones must help one another through this vale of tears.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

So, while I realize you put the wrong opera in the title, the question still stands (and I am too ignorant to see the presumably so-obvious-it-doesn't-need-to-be-stated answer), why didn't Joan sing l'incoronazione di poppea?

Not that I really care, but it does boost my post count. :lol:


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Fritz Kobus said:


> So, while I realize you put the wrong opera in the title, the question still stands (and I am too ignorant to see the presumably so-obvious-it-doesn't-need-to-be-stated answer), why didn't Joan sing l'incoronazione di poppea?
> 
> Not that I really care, but it does boost my post count. :lol:


Just a wild guess, her husband must have disapproved the role.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Fritz Kobus said:


> So, while I realize you put the wrong opera in the title, the question still stands (and I am too ignorant to see the presumably so-obvious-it-doesn't-need-to-be-stated answer), why didn't Joan sing l'incoronazione di poppea?


She didn't specialize in "early music," and _Poppea_ was not performed all that much back then. If she had sung Monteverdi, it might have made her more concerned about her diction. You can't get away with mooning and swooning in that style.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Woodduck said:


> She didn't specialize in "early music," and _Poppea_ was not performed all that much back then. If she had sung Monteverdi, it might have made her more concerned about her diction. You can't get away with mooning and swooning in that style.


On the other hand, Zeffirelli once mused that Callas would have made a superb Ottavia. _Disprezzata regina_ indeed.


----------

